# RRP question



## rservices (Sep 2, 2009)

I work only in commercial building, so I'm pretty much not effected by the new law (I hope)

My ?? is my home.
My home is over 100 yrs old, and the inside has been completely repainted at least twice since 1978. When I have bought homes in the past there was a note in the contract stating house "May have lead paint" I understand that that is in all housing contracts .

Does anyone know how the new law will effect older home sales?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If the Homeowner has the home tested for lead, and it is positive, they must disclose it. If they choose not to test, you have to assume there is lead and proceed accordingly. Some HOs may choose not to test so they can say "may contain lead". 

Here is a good blog on it.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> If the Homeowner has the home tested for lead, and it is positive, they must disclose it. If they choose not to test, you have to assume there is lead and proceed accordingly. Some HOs may choose not to test so they can say "may contain lead".
> 
> Here is a good blog on it.


RCP you need to try to get a job with the EPA educating people about this stuff. I have learned more from you then I will ever learn through them probably even after my class.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually just thanking that post for Chris isn't enough.
You are the single most informed person I know of on this, and you are sharing! 

You rock girl! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, I was worried you were getting sick of me yakking about it!:whistling2:
There are a few other members on CT and other places that have done most of the research, and posted a lot of good information. The remodelers really have it a lot worse than us on this RRP Rule.


----------



## rservices (Sep 2, 2009)

2 other questions...

Outside of painting what other types of ways to we have of containing this, They don't expect everyone to gut the houses. .

We have a rental property, is there anything we should lnow about the law regarding this issue?

Thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

rservices said:


> 2 other questions...
> 
> Outside of painting what other types of ways to we have of containing this, They don't expect everyone to gut the houses. .
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by the containing or gut. Most of the rule has to deal with controlling the dust, not really removing the lead.

You should have been handing out notices since last year, I just read about a large housing project that was fined heavily for not informing renters.

Here is the EPA site that discusses it.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Placing some new ads and final review is due in the morning. I want to say that I am certified for the new laws. What should I say, RCP or anyone else know what wordage would be right and not against the rules. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I would just put "EPA Certified Lead Renovator" on a print ad.

Have you been here?


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

has anyone seen the opt-out provision in the new reg? if certain conditions are met, you can be exempt from the rule. worth looking into.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

eews said:


> has anyone seen the opt-out provision in the new reg? if certain conditions are met, you can be exempt from the rule. worth looking into.


Wrong!!!!!! thank the sirra club for taking that provision out. That's why it has become such a big deal. That used to be your out.Not anymore.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

I spoke to the EPA yesterday; they said the opt-out was still in effect, but it was being challenged in court ( by Sierra Club).
Where did you hear it was rescinded?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The EPA proposed the elimination of the opt out, the public comment period has been closed.

"Amendment to the Opt-out and Recordkdeeping Provisions in the Renovation, Repair and Painting Program. EPA is proposing to expand coverage of its 2008 Renovation, Repair and Painting Rule as part of its ongoing commitment to eliminate lead poisoning. The proposed rule would eliminate an exemption from the RRP rule. Read the Federal Register Notice (PDF) (19 pp, 215K). The Agency will take comments on the proposal for 30 days."

Page 11 on the pdf.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Two other changes proposed,
Commercial buildings to be included.
Third Party Clearance Testing may be required.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The third party deal would be a real killer. Thats hundreds of dollars per job after you've done the certs and bought the equip and spent the extra time. 
I just don't think I could go there, and either could most homeowners. 
That one will not make it is my guess.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

ok, so that's three proposed changes. they have not yet been made part of the rule - or have they?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The opt out is still there , but all sources say it will be gone shortly, maybe by the 4/22 date. 
Other things I don't know about, but you know this is gov't work, nothing happens fast.


----------



## pollardpainting (Jan 26, 2010)

In my CT Class I was told Opt Out rule will be gone by September.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

*!*

interesting stuff.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ARC said:


> interesting stuff.


 
interesting *OLD* stuff


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> interesting *OLD* stuff


To a new member in Canada that does not have the law and may of just heard of it it can still be interesting.


----------

